# DW Review-Slick Monkey Arctic Monkey Snow Foam



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Slick Monkey Arctic Monkey Snow foam Review*

1st up I would like to say a big thanks to the guys at Slick Monkey for sending out a few samples for us to have a look at.

Slick Monkey was not a brand i was aware of until recently but after a bit of Googling it appears that they make a range of car care equipment which have really smart branding and also look a bit fun, for more information on the range please have a look here: http://slickmonkey.co.uk/product-category/wax-sealants/

I love a good snow foam me and its vital part of my prewash technique so lets see what the Slick Monkey has to offer and i will admit to humming 'Bet you look good on the dance floor' when doing this review :thumb:

*The Product:*

The sample supplied came in a 100ml PET bottle with the Slick Monkey branding on the label, no usage instructions but its a snow foam and what can go wrong :thumb:

The actual liquid was brown in colour and smelt absolutely lovely, i really struggled to place the scent but apparently its Banoffee.

*Slick Monkey Say:*

*Slick Monkey's Arctic monkey is a high concentrate pH Neutral banoffee scent snow foam, designed to effectively remove the harsh road grime with minimal effort and contact.
*

So no messing around with the description, no bold claims just a simple description so lets 'Suck it and See' :thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper had just been in for a service and was as usual looking a bit grim so I wanted to give it 'One for the Road' before she went out...



The wheels were cleaned and the car was ready for some snow foam action.

If you thought there would be anything different in the prep 'Thats where your wrong' the 100ml of snow foam was added to the bottle along with 740ml of water to 3/4 fill the lance bottle.



The smell at this point really came to life and filled the kitchen with a lovely aroma.

Obviously before foaming operations commenced its important to see whats what, a damp 'makeup' style pad was pressed against the paintwork on the rear 1/4 panel on the passengers side, as you can see there was a fair amount of grime there.

The snow foam was then applied to the car, in order to get the right consistency using my equipment i dialed the mixture all the way back to 0 then back up 1/2 a turn.



The Snow that came out was just about the right consistency and coated the car really easily whilst continuing to smell great.



The foam was allowed to dwell for the standard 10 minuted whilst the badges etc were cleaned with a brush :thumb:, luckily 'No Buses' came past to splash through the puddles created by the foam on the road.



On returning to the car after you could see that most of the foam remained on the panels 'The Bad Thing' was that it was pretty windy so some of it had blown off :thumb:



The car was then pressure washed off to leave a clean looking finish and given the normal 2 bucket wash, as you can see by the top left picture the repeat 'makeup' pad test revealed that the cleaning power was actually really good so a right result :thumb:



*Price:*

£5.50 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://slickmonkey.co.uk/shop/arctic-monkey-snowfoam/

Valuewise at £1.10 per wash using the 500ml version its not the cheapest of options but if you are buying other bits from the range i would add some of this to the Basket.

*Would I use it again?:*

As a standalone purchase its not one i would buy due to 'cost per wash' but if i was buying something else from the range I would not hesitate adding some of this to my basket.

*Conclusion:*

Slick Monkey Arctic Monkey Snow foam is a really capable snow foam prewash that cleans well, smells superb and looks great on the car.

If you want to try a new snow foam and are buying some other stuff from the range 'Do Me a Favour' and give this a whirl its as good as 'The Afternoons Hat'

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just to give another opinion on this product, I also recently tried and tested the Arctic Monkey snow foam from Slick Monkey. It made more sense to just add my own findings in instead of writing a whole new review. So essentials only here, it smells excellent & reminds me of some sort of caramel flavored shot you would get in a bar.

This sample was emptied out and found to contain about 90ml of snow foam. 700ml of water was added into the snow foam bottle along with it.



The car as you can see was very dirty with plenty of salt/grime along on the sides of the car due to the winter weather.





A swab was taken at the bottom of the passenger door before the foam was applied. Consistency wise at this dilution the foam went on with a nice even coverage at just the right thickness.







It wasn't too thick that it stuck around ages and it wasn't too thin that it ran off quickly and after 10 minutes this is what we were left with. As you can see just about all the foam had now ran off and was sitting on the drive.



The car was thouroughly power washed and another make up pad was rubbed at the same area as before but slightly closer to the front of the car.



As you can see from the make up pads with the first obviously being on the left, the Arctic Monkey snow foam cleaned tremendously well and possibly better than any other market leading snow foams. Was very impressed with the results and looking at the pad, is the closest I have came to a touchless wash I would say.


----------

